# Room Setup?



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Alright, may have a problem here guys. 

After I audition some speakers today, I am probably going to go with the 602's and use them as my fronts. Placement might be the only issue I have with them. Keep in mind that on the one wall I have guitars hanging that are approximately 48" from the ground, so the speaker stand might create a problem, especially if there is a chance of rattling the guitars since they are just on wall-hangers. The ceiling is also 8.5' high. The guitar amp and the CD Rack can move if need be. I also have no idea if the speakers are shielded which would let me place them near the TV. 

Here is the picture:









Yes, the drawing is to scale, aside from the furniture and stuff which I drew but should be pretty **** close. And no, there is no cable jack on the wall the couch is on so that is not an option, plus the couch will not fit anywhere else. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Also wanted to know what is a good reciever or component system that I could possibly get off of ebay on the cheap that would run the new speakers better than my old Sony system? Thanks.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, you're in a little bit of a pickle with that particular setup. I think the best option with that particular setup would be to move your guitar amp and cd rack someplace else and put your speakers there. I'd also consider moving your TV out a little bit so that the speakers and tv line up. Ideally, if I remember my rule of thumb correctly, you'll want ~2' clearance from any wall, so you won't want the speakers butted up against the sidewalls.

I'm assuming that the guitars are hanging on the tv side of the wall (as opposed to the kitchen). I don't think I'd worry about that as much.

As for your reciever, I'm one of the folks that don't think there's that much different between most name brand receivers. Unless you needed some feature set not currenly in your receiver, I wouldn't probably bother getting a new one.

JCD


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm back tracking on the receiver thing -- I just saw the receiver in question, and maybe that won't work (but it might).

If I were in the market right now, I'd take a look at Denon, Yamaha or Onkyo. I'd make sure whatever I bought had HDMI 1.3 connections in case I wanted to upgrade to blu-ray or HD-DVD.

JCD


----------

